# WTB: 15-17 MV Aluminum boat



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone out there?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

all sorts of gold on this site

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=list_ads&cat=BO&subcat=621&sid=47ed84fd541687f0734a0ebb144b41d3


----------



## pdsw60 (Nov 4, 2011)

Check out Hanko boats.


----------

